# Redhead hen & drake



## rip18 (Nov 14, 2011)

A shot of a redhead hen & drake.  I wish he'd have cocked his head back towards me just a hair...

Nikon D3, Nikkor 400 mm, f/8, 1/200th second, ISO 3200, tripod, natural light, cropped to about 70% of frame, digitally removed an out-of-focus drake ruddy duck.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 14, 2011)

Just how many different ducks did you shoot?  You got an outstanding collection of shots.

Hoss


----------



## Lee Woodie (Nov 14, 2011)

Well done even if he didn't do what you wanted


----------



## rip18 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks, y'all.



Hoss said:


> Just how many different ducks did you shoot?



I don't really know, but it was a lot.  I did count to see how many "keeper" shots I got from that day, and it was around 485.  There were more species that I did NOT shoot than I did...  I reckon I need to go back...


----------



## Topwater (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 14, 2011)

Great shots of one of my favorite ducks.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesome Photo ,Rip.


----------



## quinn (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow!I'm so glad you are back up and running at full speed!great shootin rip!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 15, 2011)

Sweet couple!  Awesome!


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 15, 2011)

Best of the Best right there!!  Awesome image Rip.


----------



## leo (Nov 16, 2011)

Beautiful shot, very well done!!


----------

